# Electric Stabilizing Jacks



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

My inlaws are thinking of adding electric stabilizing jacks to there tt do to back problems. Has anyone installed/used then and know of a good brand.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My parent's SOB 5'er has them. I think they are BAL, but one switch controls the rear jacks. They lower together until they hit the ground and then equalize before applying any force to the frame. Very nice!!!









Edit: Here they are for aftermarket: PPL


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

jeffh said:


> My inlaws are thinking of adding electric stabilizing jacks to there tt do to back problems. Has anyone installed/used then and know of a good brand.


On my last trailer I installed Electric Stabilizing jacks made by UltraFab. They are a US company that makes them in the US. I purchased mine from Camping World and installed tthem myself.

They worked VERY WELL with the only failure due to me knocking a motor off trying to park when I should have had a spotter.They sold me the motor housing I busted for $16 and did not make me buy the assembly.

I will buy their product again after I finish on the other upgrades I am in the middle of.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a neighbor weld a stab-jack socket to a steel rod and I use my cordless drill to operate the stab jacks. Of course, I still have to kneel/squat beside them, but no effort is required to lower and raise them.

This would be a cheaper alternative if they are up to squatting/bending/kneeling.

Mike


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

I bought a socket for my manual jacks and also use a drill to raise/lower them. Much faster!


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I had a neighbor weld a stab-jack socket to a steel rod and I use my cordless drill to operate the stab jacks. Of course, I still have to kneel/squat beside them, but no effort is required to lower and raise them.
> 
> This would be a cheaper alternative if they are up to squatting/bending/kneeling.
> 
> Mike


That's the kids' job! An even cheaper alternative and still no squatting/bending/kneeling required!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

muddy tires said:


> I had a neighbor weld a stab-jack socket to a steel rod and I use my cordless drill to operate the stab jacks. Of course, I still have to kneel/squat beside them, but no effort is required to lower and raise them.
> 
> This would be a cheaper alternative if they are up to squatting/bending/kneeling.
> 
> Mike


That's the kids' job! An even cheaper alternative and still no squatting/bending/kneeling required!
[/quote]
*WHAT?!?!?!?*

There's no way having kids is cheaper than buying an electric jack....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Nathan said:


> *WHAT?!?!?!?*
> 
> There's no way having kids is cheaper than buying an electric jack....


Your not lying with that statement.

Electric jack, one time cost ~$700 for a lifetime of ease. Monthly cost of hungry kids ~$700 for groceries and the twice monthly Costco run.

I'd go with the jacks but the kids do make me smile and that's hard to do...


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the info I was looking at the ultrafab electric stabilizing jacks but was thinking of the cordless drill also just have to see what shape he's in after his back surgery.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jeffh said:


> thanks for the info I was looking at the ultrafab electric stabilizing jacks but was thinking of the cordless drill also just have to see what shape he's in after his back surgery.


One advantage to the UF electric jacks is you only have to press one button to do 2 jacks. Also if your FIL's back is really bad, you could install a switch higher up on the trailer so he won't have to bend down at all. That could really help.

I've used both the electric drill and the electric stabs and there is no comparison in ease.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Where do you get the socket that fits on your drill?


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Patty said:


> Where do you get the socket that fits on your drill?


My link


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I use these with a 3/4" deepwell socket I bought at a swap meet (while camping) for $1.

Also, what happens when you are dry camping, drain your batteries and need to crank up your stabilizers?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I use these with a 3/4" deepwell socket I bought at a swap meet (while camping) for $1.
> 
> Also, what happens when you are dry camping, drain your batteries and need to crank up your stabilizers?


Technically they all have overrides, but no different than the slideout... Back up the truck and leave it running, connect the plug and then after letting the juice transfer for a couple minutes, retract everything.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

jeffh said:


> thanks for the info I was looking at the ultrafab electric stabilizing jacks but was thinking of the cordless drill also just have to see what shape he's in after his back surgery.


Back Surgery was the reason I purchased the Ultra Fab stabilizers.

I hope his surgery goes well. Recovery takes a long miserable time. I was down for almost six months. It was two years before I was 80% back to normal. Doing anything while bent over is still a big issue three years later.


----------



## Dutch & Di (Jun 15, 2010)

We've used the Plug It Right Stabilizers for over 4 years. Just a quick bend down to tighten the knobs when setting up or taking down. Diana


----------

